# No More Sewing Machine



## parallel (Jun 7, 2015)

I really LOVE my Triumph Scrambler, but the lame ass exhaust tone was a buzz kill. Enter D&D Performance exhaust slip-on mufflers... problem solved.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 7, 2015)

Shorts and flip flops on a bike , even for a test drive in a quiet neighborhood, sends my medic mode into overdrive and makes me want to curse entire villages and lay them to waste with fire and pestilence.  STUPID.

Besides that, sounds good.


----------



## Muppet (Jun 7, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Shorts and flip flops on a bike , even for a test drive in a quiet neighborhood, sends my medic mode into overdrive and makes me want to curse entire villages and lay them to waste with fire and pestilence.  STUPID.
> 
> Besides that, sounds good.



Especially when an hour ago, I was busy transporting a Harley driver to shock trauma with multi systems trauma, no helmet and suspected intra abdominal trauma.... At least he was wearing a heavy leathar jacket, though it is now in pieces...

M.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 7, 2015)

Muppet said:


> Especially when an hour ago, I was busy transporting a Harley driver to shock trauma with multi systems trauma, no helmet and suspected intra abdominal trauma.... At least he was wearing a heavy leathar jacket, though it is now in pieces...
> 
> M.


 
That's the jacket's function; it died well.  Shame he wasn't wearing a lid but that's a personal choice in our Commonwealth.


----------



## Muppet (Jun 7, 2015)

policemedic said:


> That's the jacket's function; it died well.  Shame he wasn't wearing a lid but that's a personal choice in our Commonwealth.



He was hypotensive, semi-conscious with a nice head lac and abrasions to the hands. Plus lower back pain, suspected abd. injury. Gonna follow up later. Oh. I had gotten my grubby dick beaters on a pair of those Rip shears. I tried to use the rip part on the jacket. No dice. Performed poorly. Bummer. 

M.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 7, 2015)

Caveat emptor.


----------



## Muppet (Jun 7, 2015)

policemedic said:


> Caveat emptor.



Huh? Went to Temple BTW...

M.


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Jun 7, 2015)

Since the medicos seem to have hijacked your thread, I'll just add that the bike sounds amazing and your neighbors will soon hate you


----------



## Muppet (Jun 7, 2015)

Yeah. Sorry. Those fucking stupid medics. :wall: Bike sounds rad!

M.


----------



## parallel (Jun 7, 2015)

LOL... man oh man. The nannies are out in force. I spent many a summer riding a bike (the peddle kind) at about the speed as he was doing without a helmet (I mean really, who had ever even heard of a bicycle helmet in the 70's) in shorts and often bare footed... how could I have possibly survived? 

Now... if we were talking in traffic and/or at higher speeds...okay, I get that.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 7, 2015)

We just want you around to keep raising your kids in the proper manner...  sue us for caring about the kids.  You, meh.


----------



## parallel (Jun 7, 2015)

x SF med said:


> We just want you around to keep raising your kids in the proper manner...  sue us for caring about the kids.  You, meh.


That's beautiful man... except... that is NOT me riding. Had you read the little blurbs between the pretty moving pictures you'd have understood that the person seen riding is my neighbor.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 7, 2015)

parallel said:


> That's beautiful man... except... that is NOT me riding. Had you read the little blurbs between the pretty moving pictures you'd have understood that the person seen riding is my neighbor.



What you allow your neighbor to do on your bike is what you would do on your bike.


----------



## parallel (Jun 7, 2015)

x SF med said:


> What you allow your neighbor to do on your bike is what you would do on your bike.


Besides that fact that I simply do not wear flip flops and while I do wear shorts I wouldn't ride a motorcycle in them because I don't want to burn my legs on the pipes, your statement is simply ridiculous.


----------



## HOLLiS (Jun 7, 2015)

parallel said:


> LOL... man oh man. The nannies are out in force. I spent many a summer riding a bike (the peddle kind) at about the speed as he was doing without a helmet (I mean really, who had ever even heard of a bicycle helmet in the 70's) in shorts and often bare footed... how could I have possibly survived?
> 
> Now... if we were talking in traffic and/or at higher speeds...okay, I get that.




That is a strange argument,  I think a lot of us did and a lot of us are lucky.  I use to ride my panhead in the LA area without a helmet, but always with a leather jack and boots.   I guess I was a little bit smart there.   I use a helmet today with leathers and boots.   I ride a peddle bike with a helmet too.   I am not sure if I have any luck left.   For my kids,  they wear helmets.   In my car I always wear seat belts, started out as kid in the early 50's.     A friend who is a Medic told me once. "I never have unbuckled  dead person from a car".   

Like today in the military,  Helmets and body armor does not guarantee not getting hurt, but it does put the odds in your favor.   In RVN we did not have what people have today.  I had little ceramic plates in my flak jacket,  I cut them all out except for the one over the heart for good luck.  One guy in the company on first round fired would ditch his helmet.  

We who survived were just lucky.  Like when you where a kid, you where just lucky.   Other kids and soldiers/Marines where not so lucky.

I think this all about assumption of risk.   No right or wrong, if the luck is with you, then it is all right.


----------



## parallel (Jun 7, 2015)

HOLLiS said:


> I think this all about assumption of risk. No right or wrong, if the luck is with you, then it is all right.


Yep... although some people are so obsessed with "safety" that they only exist instead of live. My point was that the person in that video is a full grown adult capable of making his own decisions and I just tire of all of the hand wringing about what others perceive to be too risky. These are the type of people who end up using the power of Government to force the rest of us to live as they would (not pointing to anyone specific here). The whole "there ought to be a law" thing is how we got to where we are now.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jun 7, 2015)

Feel free to be a dumbass thjen bro... and yes, letting someone ride your bike without gear falls under that.


----------



## parallel (Jun 8, 2015)

Roger that... so long as I'm free to do so.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 8, 2015)

parallel said:


> Roger that... so long as I'm free to do so.



Nobody here should or would stop you, but we will lambaste you for choices we perceive as irresponsible or dangerous if they could be avoided.

Drive on brother.... just remember if we blast you, it really is because we don't want to lose you or see you or yours get hurt.


----------



## HOLLiS (Jun 8, 2015)

With all of this talk, time to take the scooter out tomorrow for a ride................  Potato.... Potato...      Amazing what Harley has done with a air compressor pump.    :)


----------



## parallel (Jun 8, 2015)

HOLLiS said:


> With all of this talk, time to take the scooter out tomorrow for a ride................  Potato.... Potato...      Amazing what Harley has done with a air compressor pump.    :)


Unfortunately my time for the foreseeable future will be spent in the garage as I have Mrs. Parallel's Highlander in pieces trying to replace the entire braking system as well as the rear wheel bearing and hub assemblies. Being a four wheel drive, and the fact that my Dad apparently didn't wash the salt from the chassis the entire time he owned the vehicle, that job is more time consuming than I had imagined. Add to that the fact that I'm playing Mr. Mom on my Summer "vacation" and it'll be next weekend before I get any riding in.... safe or otherwise.


----------

